# Blackened Haddock w/ Remoulade Sauce



## jpinmaryland (Feb 5, 2005)

Blackening is a pretty simple recipe but no one seems to do it with Haddock so I claim this...

For the Haddock:

black pepper, white pepper, paprika, celery salt, garlic powder, butter and a corn meal.

Dust the Haddock with the 5 spices  drizzle with butter, and add corn meal on top before placing the Haddock into a very hot skillet. (cast iron or even teflon should work).

Be careful with the spice blend, celery/garlic  both contain salt and you dont want to overdue it with them. Just a pinch or so. 

While the Haddock is frying, you can dust, drizzle the side that is face up. The Haddock will probably take 4-5 minutes per side, for a relatively thin cut say 1/2 to 3/4" thick fillet. 

Remove from pan, serve with Remoulade sauce.

Quick and dirty Remoulade sauce.

2 tbs. Mayo  
1 1/2 tbs. of Mustard;  (I found a Wasabi-Raspberry vinagrette dressing that I used)

2 tsp Wasabi paste (not a very hot variety)
1 tsp horseradish
dash or two of Worcestshire sauce

If I had them I would probably add scallions and fresh parsely to the Remoulade. Or something similar that is cajun.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks, this looks good.

 Barbara


----------

